# Car for 3k



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

It looks like I could be starting a new job which is only 4 miles away from me. This means I no longer require my Leon tdi for an 80 mile round trip. Question is, if I sold my car I'd have around the £3k mark to spend. Any suggestions as to what I can look at? I want a petrol with 4 doors, a boot at least as big as the leons and a bit oomph as it's what I've missed. Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

If I was looking at a car for £3000 mark I'd be looking at the Civic 1.8 v-tec . I've owned 2 both from new. You can now buy them from about £3000 for a 2006. A quick search on Auto trader threw up this car, same spec and colour as my first Civic. Not a hot hatch but no slouch either.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../3000/model/civic/page/2/make/honda?logcode=p


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ford Mondeo ST220 Smile city.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmmmm. ..not usually a fan of the blue oval but yes that looks the business. I can definitely see that sitting in my drive. Not too keen on that shape of civic tbh. Never have been I'm afraid


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

- £3k 
- petrol
- 4 doors 
- mahoosive boot
- plenty of oomph

= Accord Type R


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jaguar S Type V8

BMW 740i

Jaguar X308 V8


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shiny said:


> - £3k
> - petrol
> - 4 doors
> - mahoosive boot
> ...


Yeah I looked at them earlier. Would love one.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Look at the BMWs. 325i, 320i, 330i
If I had those pennies I would buy a vert 330ci coupe.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Clueless.1 said:


> Hmmmm. ..not usually a fan of the blue oval but yes that looks the business. I can definitely see that sitting in my drive. Not too keen on that shape of civic tbh. Never have been I'm afraid


Go and drive one and get back to me!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Clueless.1 said:


> Yeah I looked at them earlier. Would love one.


Give me a shout if you are serious, i can give you some pointers on what to look out for.

There's only about 900 left now (so relatively rare) and this consists of minters and dogs. It is also getting to the stage where many of the cars are known on the owner's club so their history is often known too.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill58 said:


> If I was looking at a car for £3000 mark I'd be looking at the Civic 1.8 v-tec . I've owned 2 both from new. You can now buy them from about £3000 for a 2006. A quick search on Auto trader threw up this car, same spec and colour as my first Civic. Not a hot hatch but no slouch either.
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../3000/model/civic/page/2/make/honda?logcode=p


Dull, drab and boring



Shiny said:


> - £3k
> - petrol
> - 4 doors
> - mahoosive boot
> ...


That'd be a bit more fun


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Something Asian. Reliability is actually true.


Saab?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

If its a cupra tdi, just get a remap, you won't get a much better car with a swap for that type of money. 

Or look at the LCR?


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

gally said:


> Something Asian. Reliability is actually true.
> 
> Saab?


Are saab not basically a rebadged vauxhall?


litcan91 said:


> If its a cupra tdi, just get a remap, you won't get a much better car with a swap for that type of money.
> 
> Or look at the LCR?


Yeah the lcr is an option but living in northern Ireland there seem to be none here. Although I'll probably have to go to UK regardless.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shiny said:


> Give me a shout if you are serious, i can give you some pointers on what to look out for.
> 
> There's only about 900 left now (so relatively rare) and this consists of minters and dogs. It is also getting to the stage where many of the cars are known on the owner's club so their history is often known too.


Thanks mate I'll let you know 👍


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Saab 9-5 Aero would be a safe bet - very understated and with an £80 (not a typo) from Noobtune its an easy 270bhp

Bought mine at 89,000 miles, ran it for 12 months, cost me nothing and got back what I paid for it (£1200)

Mine had dual climate, sunroof, heated front and rear seats, full leather etc etc, great aftermarket for them - over 12,000 miles mine even averaged just over 32mpg

Manuals are rarer but far more driveable than auto's, also don't let high mileage put you off, they are very well built - there is very little GM in 9-5's


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

Loose 2 doors and go for the Audi S3


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Also look at a MK1 Mazda 3 MPS


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

You can get yourself a nice E46 BMW 320i for that money :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Civic type r


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

TheChallinor said:


> Loose 2 doors and go for the Audi S3


I'd love to mate but I kinda need the extra doors


davo3587 said:


> Civic type r


See above. Otherwise yes I'd like one.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

MPS101 said:


> Also look at a MK1 Mazda 3 MPS


Tbh I didn't even know these things existed!


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Personally I'd choose something with a V8 but if I was to be sensible then probably a Skoda Octavia VRS, BMW 530i Sport or a Volvo S60 T5. Always quite fancied an ST220 as well though.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

What the hell can you get with a v8 for 3 grand?!


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Audi A6/A8 4.2, S8
BMW 540/740/ropey 840
Jaguar S type 4.0/XJ8/XJR/ropey XK8
Lexus LS400/430
Merc CLK430/E430/S500

All of which have the potential to financially ruin you but worth it! I'd choose a 740, mainly because I've got one and aside from the dull Lexuses the most sensible from that list IMO (in the loosest sense).


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you need a new car? Id keep that, remap it and walk or cycle to work. Just my 2p worth


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

possul said:


> Do you need a new car? Id keep that, remap it and walk or cycle to work. Just my 2p worth


I considered that but with this car if you remap it you need an expensive uprated clutch. Also I really fancy a petrol again after so long in a dirty derv. I'd love to cycle but it's only a motorway connecting me to the place


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

In that case good luck, lots of possibilities


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Would it be bad for a 31 year old to look at possibly getting a scooby? Or would that be classed as an early mid life crisis?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

MPS101 said:


> Also look at a MK1 Mazda 3 MPS


Not for 3k!!! it will be riddled with problems and generally a dog


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ah right. There are a couple for sale over here. 2001, bog standard and 80k ish I think. Fsh etc. Still to be avoided I take it? Also what would you say is the general price to pay for a half decent standard jobby?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Leon Cupra R?

Seems like a natural progression?

Plus if you have a misses you have to answer too, you could easily sneak it in as simply a change of wheels?


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha yeah I like your thinking. That was my joint favourite option tbf. Again it's getting one for the money. I think I'd better save some up before moving onto another car regardless. Thanks for the input folks


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lugy said:


> Personally I'd choose something with a V8 but if I was to be sensible then probably a Skoda Octavia VRS, BMW 530i Sport or a Volvo S60 T5.


Now this man speaks sense.... +330i:thumb:


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not a fan of rwd (oh the blasphemy!). Plus I'd rather have something I can throw about a wee bit when the mood occasionally takes me. Hence why I've started leaning towards cupra r, accord r or possible scooby. God knows. I'll probably change my mind 20 times anyway.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You know you want to....


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mmmm...


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Omg I love that accord


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes it's rather tasty. Although looking around, probably due to their age now, they seem to be in very short supply with under 100k on the clock 😢


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As long as they've been looked after and not starved of oil, mileage shouldn't be an issue with most.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shiny said:


> Give me a shout if you are serious, i can give you some pointers on what to look out for.
> 
> There's only about 900 left now (so relatively rare) and this consists of minters and dogs. It is also getting to the stage where many of the cars are known on the owner's club so their history is often known too.


Never thought this day would come did you? Well it looks like I will, more than likely be starting a new job at the end of march which is just up the road from me. What can you advise I look out for mate as I'd like a type r now but they're in extremely limited numbers over here (also can you keep it simple please as I've a non mechanical simple mind )


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Clueless.1 said:


> I'm not a fan of rwd (oh the blasphemy!). Plus I'd rather have something I can throw about a wee bit when the mood occasionally takes me. Hence why I've started leaning towards cupra r, accord r or possible scooby. God knows. I'll probably change my mind 20 times anyway.


How is that even possible to not be a fan of rwd?  Scooby if you wear a baseball cap back to front.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

Colour optional


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

4 doors, 30mpg, plenty of oomph & parts are pretty cheap now.

e46's are very easily atainable & i've had 18 of them now! never left me stranded, feel well built & have plenty of toys to keep you busy. I only do 7 miles to work & I avarage 29.7 mpg.










3k will see you in a car like above, a 02-03 plate m sport 330i with around 100k miles.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The other day my mate took me out in his 330D coupe which had a few tweaks, was a quick car, quicker than my ATR, but my god what an awful car. Brakes weren't very good, the handling was OKish but the seating position (sat on the floor) and the interior was not a pleasant experience to be honest.

One of the best things about the ATR is that you don't feel like you are driving a large car, it goes where you point it and does it well. Also, with less on the road than a Ford Capri, it is a bit of an unkown car by many and always attracts positive attention.



Clueless.1 said:


> Never thought this day would come did you? Well it looks like I will, more than likely be starting a new job at the end of march which is just up the road from me. What can you advise I look out for mate as I'd like a type r now but they're in extremely limited numbers over here (also can you keep it simple please as I've a non mechanical simple mind )


I'll try and knock a few lines together later. Have you thought about the CL1 Euro R? Cheap as chips in NI and there seems to be a few about. Personally I prefer the CH1 personally, but may be one to throw in the bag:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah so your basing your opinion on being a passenger, great Analysis


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Also. We're all recommending the choice we would go for, there's no point slating other people's pride & joy, 

It's only like me saying why would you buy an ageing jap crap taxi with no torque & been ragged to **** by every man & his dog owing to it having a 'type R' badge

Nothing wrong with a bit of diplomacy


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not slating people's pride and joy, I was giving my opinion of the 330D coupe i was in the other day, not all BMWs  My mate pretty much agreed with me, but he loves the straight line acceleration and torque, so he's a happy boy. 

No taxi driver in their right mind would pick an ATR though, at 20mpg when you are ragging it due to the lack of torque, it would cost them a fortune!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just dissapointed in your response of it being an 'awful car' being a seasoned member such as your self i thought you could appreciate it is horses for courses- theres no doubt the Type R Accord is a good car & a good choice for the OP but just seemed a bit harsh your review on the E46 having only having a passenger ride in one thats all


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd buy the cleanest mk3 vr6 I could find and spend the change on anything that needed doing


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

TheChallinor said:


> Colour optional


Would love one of these mate but I need 4 doors with a young un mate


jay_bmw said:


> 4 doors, 30mpg, plenty of oomph & parts are pretty cheap now.
> 
> e46's are very easily atainable & i've had 18 of them now! never left me stranded, feel well built & have plenty of toys to keep you busy. I only do 7 miles to work & I avarage 29.7 mpg.
> 
> ...


Had a beemer last year pal. E46 as well. Not a fan at all. Just didn't gel with it at all unfortunately. Thanks all for the input as always though


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shiny said:


> The other day my mate took me out in his 330D coupe which had a few tweaks, was a quick car, quicker than my ATR, but my god what an awful car. Brakes weren't very good, the handling was OKish but the seating position (sat on the floor) and the interior was not a pleasant experience to be honest.
> 
> One of the best things about the ATR is that you don't feel like you are driving a large car, it goes where you point it and does it well. Also, with less on the road than a Ford Capri, it is a bit of an unkown car by many and always attracts positive attention.
> 
> I'll try and knock a few lines together later. Have you thought about the CL1 Euro R? Cheap as chips in NI and there seems to be a few about. Personally I prefer the CH1 personally, but may be one to throw in the bag:


Cheers mate that'd be good. And cl1? Ch1? what are they? Sorry but I'm a honda noob. All I really know is vag


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

CL1 is the red one above, it was the type R for the JDM market, the "Euro R". Same engine etc, but single pot brakes and electronic steering. Mainland prices are silly high, £5k+, but you can get them in NI for £2.5k+ for some reason.

The CH1 is the UK/EU Accord, built in sunny Swindon, twin pot brakes, proper steering. Mixed opinions on the looks, some prefer the CL1, some the CH1. Mines the CH1


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm guessing the boot size on an rx8 is too small?


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Dift said:


> Leon Cupra R?
> 
> Seems like a natural progression?
> 
> Plus if you have a misses you have to answer too, you could easily sneak it in as simply a change of wheels?


:lol::lol:

Might have to tell her it's had a respray too if you can't find one in the same colour


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> I'm guessing the boot size on an rx8 is too small?


Just a touch.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

jay_bmw said:


> 4 doors, 30mpg, plenty of oomph & parts are pretty cheap now.
> 
> e46's are very easily atainable & i've had 18 of them now! never left me stranded, feel well built & have plenty of toys to keep you busy. I only do 7 miles to work & I avarage 29.7 mpg.
> 
> ...


F**k sake. Even wih not being a fan of them I've still found myself looking at them now anyway. I did love the interior. Hmmmm. If only I could make up my feckin mind!


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

Clueless.1 said:


> Would love one of these mate but I need 4 doors with a young un mate
> 
> Had a beemer last year pal. E46 as well. Not a fan at all. Just didn't gel with it at all unfortunately. Thanks all for the input as always though


Fair enough, glad you like them though!


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Not bad

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...1501/price-to/3500/postcode/ab420tf?logcode=p

Found some other decent motors

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...pe/ymal/dealer-id/707311/usedcars?logcode=flp

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...20tf/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...port/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ype/featured-listing/dealer-id/26108/usedcars

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...port/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new?logcode=p

Though for that cash id rather have an 02-04 Civic Type R loads out there for that money and good motor!


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

taylor8 said:


> Not bad
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...1501/price-to/3500/postcode/ab420tf?logcode=p
> 
> ...


Not a fan of the jags tbf. Old man cars imho. BMW is an auto and the golf is the same engine I already have. Also the civic type r is nice I agree but I need 4 doors. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Saab 9-5 2.3 on about an 04 or 05 plate

Lexus IS200 Sport of about the same vintage


----------

